# Foal colour from palomino overo x buckskin quarter horse



## jemma87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi, 
This is my first time breeding my mare. She is registered palomino overo paint "Do ya think I'm sexy" by "put ya'll ta shame" a palomino tobero and "spotless art" a solid chestnut and I am putting her to a buckskin quarter horse "Hi tec genetics" from "Recycled Genetics" black and "Could be Connie" Palomino

I've tried looking at the colour predictors bit I just don't understand it all :neutral:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Palomino, buckskin, smokey black, perlino, and cremello are your possibilities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jemma87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Is it likely that I'll get a solid colour or will it have the overo markings? Which colour is more likely?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

50% chance of double cream (perlino or cremello). 50% chance of single cream (palomino or buckskin). No idea beyond that (it's late and my brain is hating me right now).

Impossible to tell on the amount of white the foal will express. My gelding came from a solid black Percheron dam and a very loudly expressed (a lot of white) tobiano. He's about 50/50 with his coloring, black to white ratio. His half-sister by the same sire (and out of a different solid black Percheron dam) is mostly black with four stockings and a stripe over her butt at her tail head. Point being, the amount of white expression is a complete crap shoot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jemma87 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help! I couldn't get a straight answer from Mr Google 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Palomino: ee, ??, Crcr
Buckskin: E?, A?, Crcr

Possible combinations, depending whether sire is homozygous or heterozygous for black, and on the agouti status of both parents:
Chestnut (if sire is ee), Black, Bay/Brown, Palomino (if sire is ee), Buckskin, smoky black, Perlino, Cremello (if sire is ee), double dilute black (not sure what that is called).

Your chances of getting the cream gene are:
25% chestnut/black/bay (= crcr, no cream)
50% palomino/buckskin/smoky black (= Crcr, one cream)
25% perlino/cremello/double dilute black (=CrCr, two cream)

The pinto genes are hard to predict. Even if the horse does inherit pinto genes, they can be expressed to different degrees, i.e. you can get a foal that genetically carries pinto and still looks solid colored.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, listen to Regula, not me. :lol: I was quite obviously not awake when I replied.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Actually we know dad is Ee Aa Crcr due to the info given on "grandparents" (thanks for that!).

I think black with 2 creams is "smokey cream" Not common though!

Regula has a good list though.

There's a few good calculators floating around but they are better for exact percentages, a basic list works just fine imo


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Offspring Color Probability : Using Palomino Overo, unknown Agouti, non-silver and Buckskin solid, unknown Agouti (unknown if heterozygous or homozygous, we know he carries at least one copy) and unknown if he carries the red gene. 

16.41% -
Buckskin Frame Overo

16.41% -
Buckskin

8.20% -
Bay

8.20% -
Perlino Frame Overo

8.20% -
Bay Frame Overo

8.20% -
Perlino

6.25% -
Palomino Frame Overo


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OK so the buckskins parents are black (E? aa) and palomino (ee ?? Crcr)

So we KNOW the buckskin is Ee (E from dad and obv e from mom) Aa (must of gotten the A from mom- so we can fill in that gap on hers, ee A? Crcr, so we know he got a from dad) and obv the Cr from mom.

So dad IS Ee Aa Crcr, we DO know!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Also, found the mare on allbreed- Do Ya Think Im Sexy Paint

Long list of chestnuts so is likely "ee" but no help on agouti!

OP, do you have pictures? It would help us guess on the pinto patterns. As said though, a foal could inherit the color pattern and have minimal/no expression so it's just a guess.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DA, since sire's dam was a palomino, he'd have to be Ee, correct?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> DA, since sire's dam was a palomino, he'd have to be Ee, correct?


YUP! That's correct. Not enough coffee yet, I guess. Seeing as how I have a very yellow horse out in the pasture, you'd think I ought to know that ee + crcr = Palogreeno! (Since they roll in EVERYTHING, they're very rarely actually yellow)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> YUP! That's correct. Not enough coffee yet, I guess. Seeing as how I have a very yellow horse out in the pasture, you'd think I ought to know that ee + crcr = Palogreeno! (Since they roll in EVERYTHING, they're very rarely actually yellow)


Trust me, I know the feeling on not being awake. :lol: I'm lucky I'm even functional at all this morning.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Is the stallion negative for LWO?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

